# How Did I Not Post This?



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

I recently bought my common snapping turtle a new enclosure for Christmas, its 120 gallons, and he loves it


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

He's a cool looking feller that's for sure man. What's the handling procedures with these bad boys. I take with the jaw power they have you have to be a little careful whenever having to move them and such. Even so really nice looking turtle man and thank you for sharing photos of him. Looks great and his tank looks wicked too!!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

cool pics. I like the one thats like underwater basking. Do you need basking area of just aquarium heaters to keep it warm? What's the max size of these guys too? I've considered getting some turtles for my 125, but i want something other then red ears


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Lets see max size in captivity is 16 inches and around 60 pounds. As for handling it actually depends on how well you and the turtle know each other. I can handle Buster like a normal turtle, and I also can hold him by the rear if I dont feel like getting scratched. NEVER hold them by the tail. As for basking its best to give them the option since common snappers do bask, though that again depends on the turtle, some do it more than others. Buster has been basking less and less, but I take him out two hours a week to dry dock, just to be safe, though I am sure he does not need it. I will be updating the platform for him in the future.

As for the enclosure you will need either a 300 gallon stock tank, or an aquarium that is 6 wide by 8 feet long and at least 42 inches tall. At least 300 gallons, though 500 gallons is better. I am saving up for a custom made aquarium for him.

If your looking for turtles for a 125 painteds, cooters, red bellies are good choices, and better than RES you could also get some snakenecks or other exotics. Though you could only keep two of the cooters or red bellies, four painteds could fit depending on the species. I do NOT recommend snapping turtles as pets actually. Mine will out grow that tank in another two years or so.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Good stuff.
I had some Diamondback Terps.
Turtles are interesting animals for sure.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Loving your turtle. he looks pretty badass


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Whats a small species of Turtle that could be kept in medium sized aquariums for life(75g-125g)?

Cute little snapper btw.


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Danny Tanner said:


> Whats a small species of Turtle that could be kept in medium sized aquariums for life(75g-125g)?
> 
> Cute little snapper btw.


Depends on the tank, for a 75 any painted species, excluding the western painted. Also a diamond back terrapin will work too, though only one. If you get to the 125s you can keep the cooters, sliders, red bellies.


----------

